# Does Anyone Know How???



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

to wacky rig a tube bait? I was talking to some guys at Alum yesterday. They said they were catching LM bass with a wacky rigged tube bait. They said they were killing them with it. They left before I could ask them how to rig a tube wacky style.

LoweBoat


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm no bass fisherman, but I did watch Doug Stange fish one last week on In-Fisherman. Looked pretty simple, just a hook through the middle portion of the tube. Looked like a wacky worm, but with a tube instead.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Anytime you rig thruogh the middle of the bait it is a wacky rig.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Try 'em...you'll like 'em  smallies or largies.
Like Doug Stange said, it's a good way to get some more milage out of those torn tubes


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I thought that was what they ment, I just wasn't sure.

LoweBoat


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Be watchful of line twist when wacky rigging plastics. You might want to add a swivel up the line or cut off the hook/lure and drag the line behind the boat now and then.

Line twist is not your friend...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very interesting. Seems something new comes along just when you thought you have seen/done it all  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Senkos rigged wacky style work very well


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

have any of you used weedless hooks wacky style and still had the same sucess? didn't know if it made a difference catching more fish and less weeds.
thanks,
dday


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've wacky rigged just about everything. When it comes to wacky rigging it is normally with a exposed hook. I never liked this becase I fish alot of grass and wood and it would get hung up. What I do is:
1. Put the hook into the egg sack on the tail end of the worm.
2. Turn the hook and bring the point up and through the other side of the egg sack.
3. Back the hook back into the plastic. 
Now it is weedless. Only problem is the thinner worms will start to slide on the hook a little after a few casts. Works real well on the thicker plastics. Just make sure your hook is big enough to come through the plastic or you wont get a good hookset.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I flip tubes for largemouth on a jig head with a weed guard.
When the head of the tube finally rips thru, I take it off and stick it back on the jig in the middle of the tube and continue to flip that till they rip it again. Hookups seams about the same. Some days I catch more rigged this way than the normal way.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing you were. So I started throwing wacky worms with a weedless worm hook and I seem to have the same sort of success. More confident I can get it in and out of an area too, which helps a lot. Something else I'll clue you in on............try that tungsten sticky weight for adding weight to the rig. It is some great stuff. Just add it up near the eye of the hook, or as far up the shank as possible, and you'll be amazed how many more fish you'll feel and as easily it casts. And JBJ is right...if you use a spinnning reel especially, use a swivel, a good one with a ball bearing. Line twist sucks!

Eric


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I use circle hooks when fishing "Whacky" and barbless....no problems.

Bass jump and barbless circle hook stays put..... eagle claw makes a nice thin wire circle hook.


----------

